
Ask HN: Any coding workflow for using the repl? - tonyle
There are times when I want to play around with some idea and I want to write some potentially throwaway code. There is no requirements, I&#x27;m just playing with some lib to see what is it capable of. The repl makes it really nice to explore.<p>One of my current workflow is for node.<p>1. go to the terminal and open node.<p>2. require some random library and play around with it.<p>3. export the command history to a file with &#x27;.save&#x27;<p>4. modify the file with a text editor.<p>5. load the new file with &#x27;.load&#x27;<p>6. Repeat and iterate till I have some proof of concept code.<p>I was previously tried using LightTable but it was kinda buggy. I&#x27;m kinda happy with this workflow except that I can&#x27;t rerun a multiline command while in the repl which makes typos more painful.<p>Does anyone have a similar workflow, better editor or suggestions on how to improve it?
======
tolmasky
If you want to use JavaScript, Tonic
([http://tonicdev.com](http://tonicdev.com)) is exactly this workflow. It has
every single package on npm already pre-installed (so absolutely no set up -
straight to code), and gives you a complete node environment to play around
with. It also has time-traveling abilities that can rewind the entire state of
the computer ([http://blog.tonicdev.com/2015/09/10/time-traveling-in-
node.j...](http://blog.tonicdev.com/2015/09/10/time-traveling-in-node.js-
notebooks.html) ). When you are done you can download the file and it will
work exactly the same in node.

Would love to hear your thoughts if you try it.

~~~
tonyle
This is very cool. It does a lot of what I want, it kinda reminds me of
wakari/anaconda but for javascript.

It be cool if you added the ability to upload a file rather than having to
download it to test something.

